# Fans and Pansies Ripple Blanket



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I was inspired to share:

http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/07/18/fans-and-pansies-ripple-blanket/

I think this is breathtaking!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

That is beautiful. Wish I could crochet.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

It really is beautiful. I'm with RNLinda wish I crocheted. Made a simple crocheted afghan years ago but I never seem to be able to get the right tension to do it properly.


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! This is beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket... and I *do* see the pansies.... Wish I were more in to crochet, but, alas, it hurts my wrist......


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Can't wait to see the finished ones on the forum!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

There are many beautiful patterns on this site, both knit and crochet.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohhhh, thank you.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

It is kind of you to share this with us.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

That is sooo beautiful! This will be perfect for me to enhance my crochet skill (which is next to 0), which I have been wanting to do. I love the round throws (fantastic for the back of a couch) & that double thick potholder....
* Cheers * Sherry


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Wouldn't this be breathtaking as a christening blanket/shawl?


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful - I downloaded the pattern and plan to try it. Perhaps make a doll blanket.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

That is a beautiful blanket. I have never seen that pattern before. tweeter


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

:shock: :thumbup: WOW! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

AWESOME!!!

: D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! Had to send the link to my mother! She is an expert crochet person as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - very nice pattern.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful! Am saving this one for NEXT year, maybe?? LOL


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

I did have that pattern, but whether on this computer or disc I can't remember, so I bookmarke it.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Gorgeous--thank you!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is beautiful! Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> I was inspired to share:
> 
> http://blogs.thetucker.com/knit/2012/07/18/fans-and-pansies-ripple-blanket/
> 
> I think this is breathtaking!


Thank you. I printed it off. I haven't crocheted in a while. This will give me something to crochet.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry I don't like it, I know each to their own, but for the very first time Im being honest and saying its not for me


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I believe this may have been originally made in cotton, but a cotton/bamboo mix would give a soft and luxurious effect??

Thanx for sharing and good luck, can't wait to see your finished effort


----------

